# Programm zur Spiele Erstellung :)



## Jim1234-- (31. Mai 2014)

Hi ich suche ein Programm womit ich Spiele Programmieren kann ich würde Gerne mit Physik,Grafik und Spiele Engine.
Das Ganze sollte in einem Programm gehen wo man nicht so viel Programmieren muss (Gamemaker oder 3D Games Studio.....)
-Kann ich in solchen Programmen Andere Enignes benutzen?
-Könnt ihr mir die Besten Enignes mal Aufschreiben(bitte Geordnet zu den einzelnen Kategorien.
-Mit welchem Programm sollte man anfange (habe noch keine Programmierkenntnisse).
Schonmal Danke im voraus.

Wenn genug Mitmachen kommt Eine Umfrage


----------



## NicoGermanman (31. Mai 2014)

Jim1234-- schrieb:


> -Mit welchem Programm sollte man anfange (habe noch keine Programmierkenntnisse).


 
Dann Vergiss es, eine Sprache zu Lernen dauert Jahre, wenn du so viel Motivation hast kannst du weiter machen, aber erst mal eine Sprache Lernen z.B. C++.
Am besten du fragst nochmal in 3 - 4 Jahren hier, wenn du einigermassen eine Sprache kannst.


----------



## LalalukaOC (31. Mai 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Dann Vergiss es, eine Sprache zu Lernen dauert Jahre, wenn du so viel Motivation hast kannst du weiter machen, aber erst mal eine Sprache Lernen z.B. C++.
> Am besten du fragst nochmal in 3 - 4 Jahren hier, wenn du einigermassen eine Sprache kannst.


 
MOTIVATION!!!
Also nen guter einstieg wäre 3D Gamestudio A8 das ist relativ einfach und die Programmiersprache Lite-C ähnelt C++ und so kann man diese als nachfolge Sprache eigentlich ganz gut lernen
Lite-C ist auch ziemlich einfach so viel lernen musst du da eigentlich nicht


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Mai 2014)

Ohne Programmieren zu können wirst du nicht weit kommen, vor allem bei deinen Ansprüchen: Physik, etc.....denkst du sowas klickst du mit zwei Buttons zusammen?

Such dir erstmal ein 2D Framework mit einer relativ simplen Skriptsprache wie Lua und fang dort an.


----------



## Crysis nerd (1. Juni 2014)

Nach deinem Post zu urteilen, würde ich behaupten, dass du nicht weit kommen wirst, aber ich würde Unity3D empfehlen. 
Ich hab es mal ausprobiert und es ist mir persönlich (!) deutlich zu viel Geklicke und zu wenig Programmieren. Ich denke damit kannst du anfangen. Es gibt auch recht gute Tutorials zu den Scriptsprachen, in denn du die Verhaltensscripte schreiben kannst.


----------



## Ahab (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn du nicht programmieren kannst und auch nicht vorhast, es dir anzueignen, wirst du abgesehen von ein bisschen Modeling und Design nicht sehr weit kommen.


----------



## thekerub (1. Juni 2014)

Ich würde Unity3D empfehlen. Die Basis-Version ist kostenlos und es gibt einen riesigen Asset-Store in dem man Inhalte aller Art beziehen kann, von normalen 3D Modellen, Animationen und Audio bis hin zu professioneller Middleware für Shader, Wettersysteme und vieles mehr. Unter anderem auch vorgefertigte Systeme die Leuten ohne oder mit geringen Programmierkenntnissen einiges an Arbeit ersparen. Gute Beispiele sind UniFPS, plyGame (visuelles scripting mit vorgefertigten Codes, erweiterbar) oder nGUI. Das meiste kostet allerdings etwas Geld. 

Man liest oft Quatsch von wegen Unity hat nichts mit programmieren zu tun und wäre nur was für Nichtskönner und faule Leute, dabei ist es mittlerweile die am meisten genutzte Engine speziell für mobile Plattformen und kann gleich mit drei Programmiersprachen (C#, Javascript und Boo) benutzt werden. Unity ist gut für den Einstieg aber auch für professionelle Ansprüche geeignet. Das einzige was (noch) nicht vernünftig klappt sind Open World Spiele, weil die aktuelle Version kein Streaming kann. 

Wenn du eher Spiele im Retrolook machen willst gibt es natürlich die RPG-Maker oder Tools wie 001 Game Creator (habe ich selber einige Zeit benutzt). Beide sind sehr einfach zu benutzten aber vor allem 001 hat ein ziemlich flexibles scripting System mit dem man einiges machen kann. Außer tolle Grafik.

Aber: Keines dieser Tools wird dir alle Arbeit abnehmen. Wenn du viel Geld ausgeben willst kannst Du in Unity zwar alle Middleware der Welt runterladen und zusammen klatschen, aber ein gutes Spiel wird daraus noch lange nichts. Wenn du wirklich ernsthaft ein Spiel entwickeln willst stell dich auf jahrelange Arbeit ein.


----------



## machine4 (1. Juni 2014)

Lern Basic und Programmier ein Textadventure! Hab ich mal gemacht, ist aber ziemlicher Schund bei rausgekommen


----------



## thekerub (1. Juni 2014)

machine4 schrieb:


> Lern Basic und Programmier ein Textadventure! Hab ich mal gemacht, ist aber ziemlicher Schund bei rausgekommen


Haha, das habe ich damals in der Schulzeit auf meinem Ti-84+ gemacht  Man war das umständlich.


----------



## VikingGe (1. Juni 2014)

Mit Ti-BASIC konnte man sich ja auch super Funktionen zusammenbasteln:


```
For(I,0,1:If not I:GoTo A
[...]
Lbl A:
[...]
End
```

Das verdirbt einem echt den Stil. 

@Topic: Würde auch erstmal irgendwas... Einfacheres vorschlagen. Scriptsprachen wären zwar vom Prinzip her super für den Einstieg - wenig Aufwand, um sie zu benutzen - allerdings haben die alle so einige Probleme:
- Python: Braucht dringend Nachhilfe in Sachen OOP. Die Sprache ist relativ einfach zu schreiben, gut dokumentiert und nimmt einem einiges an Arbeit ab, aber gewisse Konzepte, die in "normalen" Sprachen wichtig werden, lernt man dadurch garantiert _nicht_.
- Perl: "Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular expressions.' Now they have two problems." - Jamie Zawinski
- PHP: Nicht universell einsetzbar und darüber hinaus der größte Horror überhaupt: Schluckt praktisch jeden Code, der keine groben Syntaxfehler enthält, und macht, wenn der Code eigentlich absolut keinen Sinn ergibt, einfach _irgendwas_. Nicht wirklich sinnvoll für Einsteiger, echo "3" + 5 + $i_can_probably_be_defined_using_register_globals_on_a_poorly_configured_web_server; ist da ja noch harmlos.
- Javascript: läuft (fast) nur im Browser und macht, sofern man auch nur einen winzigen Fehler macht, wahlweise _irgendwas_ oder _nichts_. Nervig zu debuggen, selbst mit entsprechenden Tools, und ohne JQuery auch nicht schön zu schreiben.
- Ruby: Keine Erfahrung mit, keine Ahnung von, genießt aber zumindest unter Informatikstudenten kein zu hohes Ansehen.

Ansonten blieben da noch die (teilweise) compilierten Sprachen:
- Java: Hält den Programmierer für völlig inkompetent. Ist zwar sicherlich einsteigerfreundlich, aber Performance und lesbarer Code sind zwei Dinge, die sich in Java gegenseitig ausschließen.
- Pascal: Ebenfalls eine relativ einsteigerfreundliche Sprache, aber für GUI-Anwendungen kommt man um RAD-Tools wie Lazarus praktisch nicht herum, und letzteres ist zumindest in der Linux-Version aktuell ziemlich broken.
- C: Fummelig (besonders C89), keine native OOP-Unterstützung und keine vernünftige Standardbibliothek. Empfehle ich niemandem für _irgendwas_, was mehr als 500 Zeilen Code hat und nicht gerade ein Linux-Kernelmodul werden soll.
- C++: Seit C++11 eigentlich sehr brauchbar, allerdings ist die Standardbibliothek auch nichts für schwache Nerven. Ich schreibe gewisse Standard-Sachen sogar lieber selbst als die STL zu verwenden - die ist zwar extrem mächtig, aber auch eine ziemliche Geschmacksverirrung. Ach ja, und allein das Template-System ist eine Wissenschaft für sich, also einsteigerfreudlich ist die Sprache auch nicht.
- Haskell: Funktionale Programmierung ist genau so lange toll, bis man auf die Idee kommt, Zustandsobjekte einzuführen.


Auf deutsch: Aller Einstieg ist schwer und die vorhandenen Mittel sind auf ihre Art und Weise irgendwo Mist. Vielleicht wirklich erstmal anfangen, kleine GUI-Sachen zusammenzubasteln, für den schnellen und interaktiven Lernerfolg. Persönlich kann ich da trotz aller Schwächen zu Python mit PyQt raten, beides gut dokumentiert und besonders Python ist wirklich nicht schwer zu erlernen. Zumal: Auch damit sind diverse Arten von Spielen sehr gut umsetzbar. Nur eben nicht mit 3D-Zeug.


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. Juni 2014)

Also wenn dur wirklich mal ein Spiel programmieren willst, würde ich dir an erster Stelle empfehlen mal einen einfachen Mod zu machen.
Ich hab mit Half-Life 1 Mods angefangen. Da bekommst du schnell was zusammen und lernst schon mal die Grundsätzliche Logik hinter Spielen.

Von so Gamemakern halte ich nicht so besonders viel. Ich habe mal einige ausprobiert, die sind im Einstieg zwar relativ einfach, wenn man aber mal etwas bisschen anders machen möchte kann es sehr schwer werden.
Da könntest du dir den FPS Creator anschauen. Aber was wirklich tolles wirst du auch da kaum zusammen bekommen.
Ohne Programmierkentnisse wird es halt relativ schwer. Du kannst aber auch jederzeit kostenlos das UDK ausprobieren. Da kommt man auch ohne 'programmieren' relativ weit. Das toll da ist, du kannst Visuell mit Kismet scripten und es direkt ingame ausprobieren.

Grundsätzlich kann man da wie ich finde aber keine wirklich guten Vorschläge machen, da jeder am besten seinen weg finden muss. Der eine versteht  Spieleprogrammieren erst über das lernen von Spielen, der andere lernt das Programmieren besser während dem gleichzeitigen lernen eines PC Spiels. Was du brauchst ist viel Motivation und Geduld. Ich habe 2011 mit dem UDK begonnen und lerne immer noch jeden Tag unglaublich viel dazu. Ich bin aktuell dabei mir nebenbei die Unreal Engine 4 beizubringen. Wenn du aktiv mitlernen möchtest, kannst du dich ja gerne melden.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

alternativ kannse dich auch bei EA bewerben.
Die können auch alle nicht programmiere und scheissen haufenweise Software auf den Markt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> alternativ kannse dich auch bei EA bewerben.
> Die können auch alle nicht programmiere und scheissen haufenweise Software auf den Markt.


 
Du bist ja ein Held!

Du weißt schon, dass EA hauptsächlich als Publisher agiert und die ganzen AAA Titel von BioWare, DICE, etc. entwickelt werden?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

> Du bist ja ein Held!
> 
> Du weißt schon, dass EA hauptsächlich als Publisher agiert und die ganzen AAA Titel von BioWare, DICE, etc. entwickelt werden?



experte?


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (5. Juni 2014)

@SnugglezNRW hahaha 

@Topic
Also es gibt ja haufenweise Creation-Tools, wie Construct 2 (das cool aussieht, aber ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe) oder RPG Maker (Graus) etc.
Ich persönlich habe mit Java angefangen, weil es sehr einsteiger-freundlich sein soll.
Naja, es ist halt auch eine neue Sprache, die man lernen muss - und nein ich bin bei Gott kein Programmierer, ich bin ja auch gerade erst dabei die Anfänge wieder durchzukauen. Performancetechnisch ist Java wirklich ein Graus - schau dir Minecraft an! Alter Vatter, Notch!
Fang' doch z.B. mit Skyrim-Mods an, wie KAEPS133 vorgeschlagen hat, das Tool ist wirklich intuitiv und funktioniert auch ok, kostet zwar Unmengen an RAM und CPU-Leistung, aber man kann schon auf vorgefertigte Objekte zurückgreifen und muss sich hauptsächlich nur noch mit dem Arrangieren und ein paar Skripts auseinandersetzen - für mich für den Anfang ideal und es hat damals auch wirklich Spaß gemacht - ich glaube das mache ich auch wieder! Danke @KAEPS133!


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Also ohne Programmierkenntnisse geht da absolut gar nichts.
Außer du kannst es mit Scratch versuchen. Damit kann man Spiele mit simplen Physik Effekten und auch rudimentären 3D-Welten schaffen. Ist nicht einfach, aber Beispiele gibt es da genug.


----------



## Tazmal27 (6. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> alternativ kannse dich auch bei EA bewerben.
> Die können auch alle nicht programmiere und *scheissen* haufenweise Software auf den Markt.


 
welch freudscher verschreiber


----------

